# The Incredible Hulk (2008)



## jayce77 (Mar 30, 2007)

*

*


*Summary:* Not happy with the previous version of the Hulk, Marvel has promised a re-do for the sequel. The "requel" promises less of Ang Lee's greek tragedy and more "HULK SMASH!" The Incredible Hulk redo may feature the emergence of the grey-skinned Hulk. Possible bad guys include The Leader and The Abomination.
*Director: Louis Leterrier
Cast: TBA
Producers: Avi Arad, Kevin Feige and Gale Anne Hurd.*


*Release Date:* June 13th, 2008 - Universal


----------



## Alienweirdo (Apr 3, 2007)

When you say redo, are they retelling the Hulk's origin? in the same veign Batman Begins was to Tim Burton's Batman?

i quite liked the Hulk...


----------



## Talysia (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it's a bit too soon.  I know it's been a couple of years now, but I can still remember it.  I guess I wouldn't mind if they made it closer to the original Hulk concept, though.


----------



## Stone (Apr 18, 2007)

Wasn't sure about this to start with but with Edward Norton (fantastic actor who generally puts everyting into his roles) on board as Dr Banner its getting interesting


----------



## Quokka (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd prefer it if they left _Hulk_ as having introduced the character and moved on with a different direction from there, I thought that was one thing that the latest Superman did well (ok so it hardley headed off in new directions but atleast it wasn't just another telling of the birth of superman). Would be interesting to see peoples reactions to a grey Hulk, to most of the world the Hulk has always been Green.

I rememeber talking to one of my friends about _Hulk_ when it was released_._ He hated how 'over the top' it was with the Hulk this massive figure that runs super fast, jumps mountains and smashes helicopters..... For him the Hulk had always been a painted Lou Ferringo  .


----------



## roddglenn (Apr 19, 2007)

I hated the over use and sometimes pretty damn poor use of CGI.  Also the way they really dumbed everything down.  Nick Nolte's cringe-worthy line "My Bruce"...Christ, give me a break!

So, with that said, they can't really do anything worse, so yeah have a crack at it.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 19, 2007)

roddglenn said:


> I hated the over use and sometimes pretty damn poor use of CGI.  Also the way they really dumbed everything down...


Dumbed everything down from what? I've read some of the Hulk stuff and never found anything so particularly deep about it. In fact I thought that the movie had a more meditative and serious air than what those comics ever suggested.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 2, 2008)

*Director Interview*

I think Hulk fans will be pleased by what the director, Louis Leterrier, said to Wizard magazine about the upcoming "relaunch" of the film franchise for Marvel Comics' favorite Green Giant.  Visit wizarduniverse for this interview and other information regarding the movie.



			
				Wizard Universe Magazine said:
			
		

> _"2008 PREVIEW: THE ‘INCREDIBLE HULK’ MOVIE:__  Director Louis Leterrier gets mean and green with Ed Norton, the Abomination and tons of fanboy Easter eggs"_
> 
> By Danny Spiegel
> 
> ...


_

[I originally found this interview on the Incredible Hulk forum entitled hulkspace.com... a place for smashing!!]_


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 2, 2008)

ravenus said:


> Dumbed everything down from what? I've read some of the Hulk stuff and never found anything so particularly deep about it. In fact I thought that the movie had a more meditative and serious air than what those comics ever suggested.


 
Not a particularly big fan of the Hulk overall, but there have been times when the comic did get into deeper waters, and showed some layering. Interestingly, a lot of my favorites with it were from the years Thomas was writing so much for Marvel. There were some very nice things coming down the pike with the series then....

As for a new Hulk movie... I'm sceptical, to say the least. And I absolutely despised Ang Lee's film. Good basic idea, but taken to such extremes that I found it annoying and distracting -- far too "flash-bang" and absolutely nothing to back it up with....


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 2, 2008)

j. d. worthington said:


> As for a new Hulk movie... I'm sceptical, to say the least. And I absolutely despised Ang Lee's film. Good basic idea, but taken to such extremes that I found it annoying and distracting -- far too "flash-bang" and absolutely nothing to back it up with....



There were very few real fans of the Ang Lee's film on both the audience and studio fronts.  Reading the interview above and talking to a friend who was working on the digital arts of the film, the Hulk relaunch is going to be very different in approach and akin to the Batman Begins grittiness.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm certainly willing to give it a shot; I just remain sceptical about this for the time being. (I will, however, be more than happy to be pleasantly surprised....)


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

j. d. worthington said:


> I'm certainly willing to give it a shot; I just remain sceptical about this for the time being. (I will, however, be more than happy to be pleasantly surprised....)



I hear, ya, I hear, ya.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there any need? The other one was silly enough! I know its SF and Hollywood and you're supposed to suspend belief and forget that its not meant to be feasible but the bit where he picks up the tank and throws it without moving an inch from his spot,just looked badly done. For every action there's an equal and opposite reaction,regardless of how strong you are! As Scotty would say,you cannae change the laws of physics!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 5, 2008)

We can only live in hope....


----------



## Tillane (Jan 5, 2008)

Stone said:


> Wasn't sure about this to start with but with Edward Norton (fantastic actor who generally puts everyting into his roles) on board as Dr Banner its getting interesting


Agreed.  Just as long as the film isn't too over-CGI'd.  Above all else. that's what scuppered Lee's version, IMHO.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 6, 2008)

AE35Unit said:


> Is there any need? The other one was silly enough! I know its SF and Hollywood and you're supposed to suspend belief and forget that its not meant to be feasible but the bit where he picks up the tank and throws it without moving an inch from his spot,just looked badly done. For every action there's an equal and opposite reaction,regardless of how strong you are! As Scotty would say,you cannae change the laws of physics!



For the average viewer, there probably is very little need for a second chance.  For Marvel and fans of the comics, they feel cheated out of what could have been a very gripping film franchise.  

The physics behind the Incredible Hulk has always been questionable.  Why stop at the throwing of the tank?  How about his ability to jump hundreds of miles in a single bound.  Despite immense strength, it is not feasible that a body could project itself that distance.  It is a mainstream movie about a mainstream comic book character.  The laws of physics are _always_ being broken in films.  I'd rather see it done in this sort of project then some tear-jerker centered around World War II fighter planes.


----------



## ravenus (Jan 6, 2008)

If you're willing to accept the basic premise of The Hulk comic you should be prepared to accept just about everything. Newton's laws are far behind in the list of things that defy credibility here.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't mind the Hulk movie but it was far from the best adaptation I've seen. Interestingly enough it's being shown tonight on local TV during our traditional non-ratings period, which probably says something about the film's lack of popularity.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 6, 2008)

McMurphy,i quite enjoyed Pearl Harbour actually...


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 15, 2008)

*2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

At the official website of the 2008 Incredible Hulk film starring Edward Norton as Bruce Banner, we can see the first trailer, which offers more shots of the Green Giant than I would have bet on.

What do the rest of you think?  

Personally, I am excited about the relaunch of the Marvel Comics character.  After such a less than lack luster attempt by Ang Lee back in 2003, a darker and grittier version, which what the director has repeatedly promised in interviews, pitting the anti hero against the Abomination and setting up a sequel with The Leader is very welcomed from where I sit.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

I've never been into The Hulk, but that looks really, really good. Might even be good enough to watch it in the cinema.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

I thought the concept sounded good until I heard it ends with a twenty-six minute fight between the Hulk and the Abomination, which would have to be pretty inventive to hold my attention. Memories of _King Kong_'s protracted and interminable action sequences came immediately to mind...


----------



## ravenus (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

"darker and grittier"? Not the trailer I saw, which was pretty much standard order "Summer Big Budget Action Movie with 2 CGI elements prepping to grapple with each other". Nothing out of the studio-approved ordinary here. I personally thought the Ang Lee film had some interesting elements, although Nick Nolte's performance was all over the place, Eric Bana's Bruce Banner was a dull sort of guy and "poodle fight" was definitely a major embarassment. The father-son conflict was I thought a very nice idea and I loved the use of comic paneling and the un-actiony background music in that film.


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*



ravenus said:


> "darker and grittier"? Not the trailer I saw, which was pretty much standard order "Summer Big Budget Action Movie with 2 CGI elements prepping to grapple with each other". Nothing out of the studio-approved ordinary here. I personally thought the Ang Lee film had some interesting elements, although Nick Nolte's performance was all over the place, Eric Bana's Bruce Banner was a dull sort of guy and "poodle fight" was definitely a major embarassment. The father-son conflict was I thought a very nice idea and I loved the use of comic paneling and the un-actiony background music in that film.



For starters, they chose a darker shade of green, modeled the face of the Hulk less like a child, and the element blending is far smoother than Ang Lee's dud (box office wise).  I suppose time will tell whether Louis Leterrier will deliver on his promise in regards to the storytelling.


----------



## Delvo (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

It still looks too much like the last movie. To redo something so quickly after the last version, you really should make the distinction more thorough and clear.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

How does it look like the last one?

Different bad guy. They have to use the same 'how he became the hulk' with the gamma. The hulk is green so duh.


----------



## Spade (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

I think it's ridiculous that they're doing a remake already, but it certainly looks better than the last version. Maybe I'll be able to stay awake through this one.


----------



## ScottSF (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

I don't think it's a remake.  For it to be a remake they would have to start the origin all over again but from what I understand Banner already has the hulk in him from the beginning.  They just have different actors playing the roles established in the Ang Lee movie.  I thought Ang Lee's movie was good story telling and my only problem with is was that it went too far in the very end with the bubble cloud dad.


----------



## ScottSF (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

according to Wikipedia I'm wrong

 "Norton rewrote the script after he signed on to star, severing ties to its predecessor by retelling the origin story in flashbacks and revelations."

hmm, the re-boot didn't seem as necessary to me as the batman begins reboot.  But then again the hulk origin in the comics was outdoors with Banner rescuing a stranded motorist from a test gama bomb instead of in the lab.


----------



## Urien (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

Soon they'll be remaking movies before they've even made them.


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*



andrew.v.spencer said:


> Soon they'll be remaking movies before they've even made them.


 

Already happening.

It was called the Return of Superman.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

Think I'll hope for the best and expect the worst with this one. Looks like they've taken out the introverted plotline of Ang Lee's but just not sure they've replaced it with anything, still I've got a lot of respect for Edward Norton as an actor and tend to like his choice in roles so here's hoping...


----------



## Michael01 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

I pretty much like Ang Lee's version too, except - like Scott - the bubble cloud thing.  I thought it was confusing and distracting.  Everything else I thought was great.  But, then again, as anyone who has read my posts can tell you, I always like movies that no one else does.

I saw the trailer for this one though, and I think I'd like to see it.


----------



## Ironic cyborg (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

I detested Ang Lee's cartoon Hulk crap-o-thon this surely can't be any worse ?

I like Edward Norton and hope he can bring something to the role of Bruce Banner that Eric Bana could not (not Bana's fault really, the script was pap).

Nice to see Abomination on the screen, is Tim Roth playing Emil Blonsky aka Abomination in this one ?


----------



## spaceseed (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

It seems too soon for another "Hulk" film - my mental scars are still healing from the last one - but I must admit, Ed Norton is inspired casting for Bruce Banner.


----------



## GoodyGoody (May 13, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Incredible Hulk Trailer*

Hopefully its an improvement over the original. Ed Norton was a strange pick as the lead but screen shots show that he has pulled it off. Looking forward to this one


----------

